
Ars reviews the OnLive microconsole, service - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/11/onlive-1.ars
======
gcb
Yet another review leaves out network requirements.

How about testing it with a wimpy 1mbps... and maybe with someone also sharing
that for Skype? ...that's my use case for gaming :)

Sucks that no one can talk about that. And that I have to install windows just
to try it out

